# Tomato failure



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Whats going on. Grew up planting tomatos never had a problem. Now in san Angelo and I can get the plants to grow big but no fruit sets and what little does grows into little cherry size tomatos. Are they not getting enough light. Too much water. Ph wrong? It's the second season. My bed is along a house wall gets morning sun and very little evening sun. In the shade quite a bit. Being that it is along the house there is some foundation fill under the soil. I put in some good soil. It seems that the soil stays very wet just from the yard sprinklers. After a big rain all the plants kinda of got some brown edges.( don't really think it's fungus) I think earlier I had some plant die from over watering. Stopped additional watering and plants improved) Can over watering cause poor fruit set and small growth. Could the foundation fill have like lime in it messing with the ph? Not enough sun? 

Ok 2cool think tank, What do yall think?


-CONSERVATION: keep what ya eat, release the rest
-Respect the resource and your fellow outdoorsman
-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fletchoman (Nov 30, 2008)

Flat's Hunter said:


> My bed is along a house wall gets morning sun and very little evening sun.


It is typically called a hell strip. I too have tomato's growing along side the house but my plants always do better in pots that are open on all sides...bees need to be able to pollinate and such...


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

When I was in san Antonio I had a bed up against a fence with a fence and house on each end only open to the front. I had great tomatos all year until they died from a freeze. The tomatos toward the end were smaller but still bigger than a cherry. 

It could be a possiblity, never thought about that. Looking at my flowers, they look like ****. They do not stay pretty yellow for long. Kind of look sad

-CONSERVATION: keep what ya eat, release the rest
-Respect the resource and your fellow outdoorsman
-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Are you getting the blooms wet? If so that could hamper fruit setting because the pollen gets clumped up, especialy if it doesn't dry quickly. 

I think they need at least 8 hours of sun. If you aren't getting that it could be an issue.

With regards to the ph etc. You could consider getting the soil tested. It is hard to say what deficiency you might have. If you add some good quality compost it can help improve your soil. One thing I learned about fertilization: N-P-K = Leaves, Flowers, Roots. You might have high nitrogen and low phosphorous if you are getting big plants, but not good fruit or enough of it.

Good luck!

Tate


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

I doubt that the flowers are staying wet. San angelo air is very dry. Lawn gets watered every 3 day or it starts to dry up ESP in the summer

I just never had his problem before. Last year I had huge plants and not one tomato until like September when the plants where givin in for the year. Some flowers but not many. This year I have had good growth and several flowers but no fruit set. The only fruit set was a few flowers that were on the plant when I bought it, but those where small tomatos. Never really grew. So could be a pollination problem, but what about the poor size of the fruit? 

-CONSERVATION: keep what ya eat, release the rest
-Respect the resource and your fellow outdoorsman
-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fletchoman (Nov 30, 2008)

Didn't San Angelo have 100+ degree temperatures in April...


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

fletchoman said:


> Didn't San Angelo have 100+ degree temperatures in April...


ya, and 36 degree temps in may. that could be it too uh? It's been very cool and very hot back and forth

-CONSERVATION: keep what ya eat, release the rest
-Respect the resource and your fellow outdoorsman
-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Are you using a fertilizer with high nitrogen??


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

All I put on this year is some 13-13-13

-CONSERVATION: keep what ya eat, release the rest
-Respect the resource and your fellow outdoorsman
-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Here is the typical san Angelo weather pattern this year so far. Except there are some cooler days and nights thrown in

-CONSERVATION: keep what ya eat, release the rest
-Respect the resource and your fellow outdoorsman
-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Get your soil tested and in the mean time use Tate's approach - compost. Also read Mudskippers post below regarding all the salt that is really in the 13-13-13 type man made fertilizers...

Good luck!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Maters*



swifty said:


> Get your soil tested and in the mean time use Tate's approach - compost. Also read Mudskippers post below regarding all the salt that is really in the 13-13-13 type man made fertilizers...
> 
> Good luck!


 X-2...on that soil test and compost...CVA34 Talk to your county agent!


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

im going with not enough sun.morning sun just isnt enough imo


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I'd try using a fertalizer like Medina Hasta grow that will encourage more fruit growth and less foliage. That being said if you saw my plants right now you'd ignore my advice


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm going to go out a limb here but tomatoes aren't going to set fruit with those temperatures... This will be the second tomato crop of my life... Trust me, I'm a ****, we've been growing them for centuries.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

w_r_ranch said:


> I'm going to go out a limb here but tomatoes aren't going to set fruit with those temperatures... This will be the second tomato crop of my life... Trust me, I'm a ****, we've been growing them for centuries.


Should have been "This will be the second *WORST* tomato crop of my life..."


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

Not enough ash. Mix in some wood ashes. I had the same problem last year.


----------



## Larry Pure (May 18, 2006)

When I was in Odessa, I had tomatoes inside a small apartment fenced area. They grew like described above until they topped the fence and then grew tomatoes late on the tops of the plants..... My guess is lack of sunshine. Try some in another area of the yard if possible.


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

dont feel alone i usually have tons of tomatoes i bet i only have 8 tomatoes on the vine right now. i think mine are struggling with the high winds.


----------



## beswart (Aug 1, 2010)

Just a guess, but the cement from the slab may have leeched into the surrounding soil. Try planting away from the concrete and see if it makes a difference.


----------

